# Pcd...



## bunsak (May 4, 2007)

Hi everybody,

Yesterday I have bought a picture Cd that topic related to the fruit and food and I supposed to have the high res pictures on those cd. After I opened it on my PC I found that all the pictures that existed in this cd had extension (.PCD) and can't open it. Do everybody out there know about this?please help me on this.

PS: After I found this problem I went back to the shop, they tested it for me suddenlty it works on their machine, and I also known that they used photoshop cs. For me I use adobe CS3, even I've tried to setup CS2 on my machine but I still can't view it.

Please help me.

Regards,
Bunsak:grin:


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i'd say you have an issue with your cd drive. does your cd drive read other discs?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

.PCD is the Kodak Photo CD file format for hi-res photos. You need to install the *Kodak Photo CD plugin* to view these files in Photoshop.

If you don't need to edit the photos, you can view them in the freeware *IrfanView*. It just needs the *IrfanView PCD plugin*.


----------



## bunsak (May 4, 2007)

Dear Koala,

I really have to say thanks for your kindly help me about this. I have followed the first link that you gave me and I found that they only give me the update verison one only, how come if at my machine doesn't have the fresh instalation file? how can I update it?

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Best Regards,
Bunsak


----------



## bunsak (May 4, 2007)

freddyhard said:


> i'd say you have an issue with your cd drive. does your cd drive read other discs?


Sure my cd drive read very well.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, I should have read it more carefully. I'll see if I can find an original version to download.

I think it's an option when you do a custom install of Photoshop rather than a default install. You can choose which plugins and extras are installed and set the file associations, etc.

I would check on my Photoshop CD, but I don't want to risk messing up my current installation. Try a reinstall using the custom settings to see if the Kodak PCD plugin is offered as a choice. I'm pretty sure I've seen it in there, I just never install it as I don't use Photo CDs.


EDIT: From http://livedocs.adobe.com/en_US/Pho...WSfd1234e1c4b69f30ea53e41001031ab64-78f5.html


> You can find the PhotoCD plug-in on the Photoshop CS3 DVD (Goodies/Optional Plug-Ins/Kodak PhotoCD. The ReadMe included in the DVD mentions where to copy the PhotoCD plug-ins and the color profiles.


----------



## bunsak (May 4, 2007)

Dear Koala,

Thanks again for your kindly. I'll follow all you step and catch bach later.

Thanks in advance,
Bunsak


----------

